# First Time Package Install in a Warre...



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

I botched it in a few ways, but I think they're doing ok. This is a video I made of me doing it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AKl1gL8_7c&feature=youtu.be

The plans called for nailed in top-bars, and so when it came time to think about install, I didn't know what to do and so basically put a half box on thinking I'd take it right back off - but they didn't go down into the hive really and now I think are building onto the bottom of my hive-top feeder in that half box...also I didn't mean to directly release the queen, but I did. 

They seem pretty happy, lots of flying in and out and the box where they are feels toasty from the outside. They've been bringing out the dead ones that were in the box - since it's on my roof, I go out and sweep them up periodically - is it normal to find lots of drones? I've so far found three dead drones laying around - the first one I saw I thought was my queen and panicked - but it was rounder and not marked. I've posted a bunch of pictures and another video in my blog:

honeyintherox.wordpress.com

I'm still feeling a little nervous about queen acceptance, but I think they're going to be ok.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

If that was your first install, congrats! You made far less of a fool of yourself in that video than I made of myself during my first cutout+install...ROFL, ah well, it was a sight to see...
Anywise, looks like the bees did fine during the install to me, I kinda felt a little empathetic dizziness for the queen when you were trying to shake the workers off her cage :lookout:, but overall I'd say you did a LOT better at being composed+gentle with the bees than most that I've seen, and it didn't look like any harm was done. ON a side note, don't worry too much about 1, 2, 3, or even 5 bees that are getting trapped or squished when you're moving parts; that happens almost every time & as long as it's not 20, 30, or 100 the few squished ones will have pretty much 0 effect on the overall hive (unless, of course, the queen is one of the squished ones).


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

That was my first time working with bees at all! In watching it again, I definitely think I may have scrambled her little brains a bit trying to get her attendants off - I was kinda nervous.  I know in my brain that one or two don't matter - but I'm too empathetic for all that. I've found a couple of dazed and disoriented strays in the garden and carried them back up to the hive and put them on the landing board so they can crawl back in.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

Aggressive is a funny word for it. I did a lot of research and I like Warre's method and style better - also, my mentor keeps one, so that helps.


----------



## VeesBees (Apr 4, 2012)

That was fascinating! I'm still in my first year of beekeeping. Started in June 2011 with 2 Langstroth hives. I had read about TBH's but never Warre hives. Going to google now...

Good luck and thanks for posting.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Warre's are perfect for beginners. Set and forget. Lots of watching the entrance and an occasional peak under the boxes. A gentle way to get to know your bees. Maybe her bees get sick or maybe they'll be fine, but either way it will be a great adventure. I also hold the completely unsupported by any evidence idea that bees do better in the city, which has less farmers using pesticides and a greater variety of flowers, so I'm betting she have at least one box full of honey this fall.

Good luck Rox


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Rox - 

LOVE your enthusiasm and your intrepid videographer! I'm running a single TBH (will be installing my second package in as many years in it tonight). Don't be discouraged if something goes wrong, just learn from it and do better next time (If you have to have a next time, like me!).

Updates, updates!

B


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

The weather has been chilly and damp, they've been active but a little slow. Today is warm and sunny and they're going gangbusters, bringing all sorts of different colored pollen in and flying all around.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSRcznPi3X8

I'm considering reducing the entrance now that it's clear that they're bringing food in and there won't be new bees for another few weeks to bolster their numbers.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

A good sign when they are bringing in pollen.
The entrance size seems good for now, I would leave it as is. You don't want a traffic jam slowing them down.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

so, have you tried to figure out what flowers that light yellow pollen's coming from yet?


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

I kind of thought it might be the maple trees - we have a bunch of them and they're flowering. There's also a bunch of cherry, peach, apple, and plum open - lots of people have them in the city and then ignore them. And there's all the regular spring daffodils and muscari open. There are also bees bringing in other colors, but the light stuff shows up well on video. There's some dark brown and some middle yellow too.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I think you looked confident installing your bees!

Where did you get those beekeeping boots? I checked all the supply catalogs and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> Where did you get those beekeeping boots? I checked all the supply catalogs and can't find them anywhere.


Ha! Those are just my boots. I wear them all the time. I got them at DSW last fall. Im a little pissed that I installed in them, I got sugar syrup and all sorts of who knows what else on them, but they'll wash.


----------

